# Smart Cars?



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has seen slot car bodies modeled after any of the Smart cars. When I was in Germany a few months ago, I picked up a couple of die cast Smart Roadsters. Seems like they could make some great little racing bodies. Attached are a few pics for anyone who may not have seen them.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have wanted one of the 1:1 smart cars for a few years now. I had even found the website at one time. There is an even smaller version of this car. It had interchangable body panels. Change the color of your car in an afternoon...sounds fun!
A slot car body would be mighty fun too! Nice looking DC!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*HO Smart and other micro cars...*

Hi there,

funny, I did a diecast conversion of a "standard" Smart car some years ago. 










It was a bit tricky to get the T-Jet chassis adapted to that body with only very few front and rear overhang, but it worked.










I don´t have this car anymore (once gave the body away with a trade package) but the shortened to the max chassis is still in use:










The A-class Mercedes is a real cool runner: Weird Jack´s low profile silicones were a great improvement from ground down stock T-Jet rubber tires!

Any more micro racers on all those tracks out there???

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Claus, as always, quite an impressive (and very cute) little model you've created.

I'd love to drive a real Smart Car instead of my 12 mpg gas hog pickup. But as long as I'm sharing the road with 80,000 lb (36000+ kg) vehicles with half asleep drivers and SUV armed soccer moms who keep one hand permanently attached to a cell phone and the other wrapped firmly around a cup of Starbucks I'm going to steer clear of those wee little wonders.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well I'll be dinged! There it is! Now I just gotta find one of those diecast cars!
Very nice!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> But as long as I'm sharing the road with 80,000 lb (36000+ kg) vehicles with half asleep drivers and SUV armed soccer moms who keep one hand permanently attached to a cell phone and the other wrapped firmly around a cup of Starbucks I'm going to steer clear of those wee little wonders.



Yep, I agree Dave.....driving a smart car around here on the Texas roadways would surely mean a grizzly death.....with all of the SUV's,tractor trailers, HUGE Diesel 4X4 pickups, and speed demons..... :drunk:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> and SUV armed soccer moms who keep one hand permanently attached to a cell phone and the other wrapped firmly around a cup of Starbucks .


 
It still amazes me how many times a day I see this phenomenon. Can't imagine having to be on th phone all the time.:freak: rr


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

makes me wish I had a suction cup dart gun that I could shoot at them with a banner that says "Get off the phone, put away the makeup, and watch the road!"


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

We have billboards in MN. that say "Hang up and DRIVE!"


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> But as long as I'm sharing the road with 80,000 lb (36000+ kg) vehicles with half asleep drivers and SUV armed soccer moms who keep one hand permanently attached to a cell phone and the other wrapped firmly around a cup of Starbucks I'm going to steer clear of those wee little wonders.


 That's why I drive a Roadmaster Estate Wagon. Not quite as high as your typical 4X4, but still a big heavy S.O.B... and I can get 19-20 mpg if I leave the A/C off and curb my heavy foot. That A/C is gonna have to be on all summer, though, so it's more like 17-18 for the next few months...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

As far as teeny weeny little cars that require hacking a Tjet chassis to fit, I did this with a New Mini diecast and a JL chassis. I think the diecast was made by Cararama. I had to hack at the rear of the chassis, and if I had done some more hacking and changed the wheels, I probably could have gotten it lower. Notice the pickup shoe hangers are actually in FRONT of the front bumper...




























This last shot is just for size reference... look how small this thing is compared to a SWB Camaro.

There's nothing really holding the body on except that it's a tight press fit over the sides of the chassis...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> That's why I drive a Roadmaster Estate Wagon.



Oh man, those are the Buick wagons with the woodgrain sides....correct?? Larry Lype and his wife also own one of those beauties.

I so badly want one myself :thumbsup: I can see it now 17-18" wheels,airbags,pounding sound system.....yep, one of my dream cars...oddly enough


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Oh man, those are the Buick wagons with the woodgrain sides....correct?? Larry Lype and his wife also own one of those beauties.
> 
> I so badly want one myself I can see it now 17-18" wheels,airbags,pounding sound system.....yep, one of my dream cars...oddly enough


 this is my baby...










if you're into that sort of thing, there's a big site devoted to '94-'96 Impala SS's that you'd like. They have a huge message board complex, broken down into sub-boards like Suspension and Engine and Appearance and such... then you go down lower, and there's different boards for related cars, like Caprices including 9c1s, Roadmasters, Fleetwoods, and Wagons including the Caprice, Roadmaster, and Olds Custom Cruiser. The wagon board is pretty active... there are guys who have slammed customs like you described, and guys who have 12-second woodgrain wagons, and at least one or two guys on the Fleetwood board have totally insane 400-plus HP Fleetwoods retrofitted with 6-speed manuals. Every time I go to this site I drool for hours over ideas like dual exhaust (mine isn't the '94-'96 that came with it) and camshafts and bigger fuel injectors and sway bars... then reality hits and I go to Walmart and buy an air freshener and a cupholder console for the transmission hump... 

http://impalassforum.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ahoy matey!

How many knots per gallon do you get out of that thing? 
The way it's parked I can't quite see the anchor chain and mooring lines.
The running lights on the starboard side should be green. 
The ones on the port side should be red.
Is that white car in the background the tug?
Remember, three short blasts of the whistle before backing down.
Do you post a watch on the fantail in case one of the kiddies falls overboard?

Ok, I'll stop now. Just kidding.   

If you've ever visited this site you'll never drive anything less than two and a half tons ever again: http://www.car-accidents.com/pages/car_accident_photo.html


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Beware all ye landlubbers when I'm on the open seas...

I'd get a skull and crossbones pirate flag for it, but it has a power antenna. :tongue:

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for those links..... The accident site is especially disturbing.... I've walked thru enough salvage yards to really consider a durable vehicle....... 

I once owned a Cutlass Cruiser wagon (the smaller size wagons).....we called it the "Shaggin' Wagon" :tongue: 

Those larger wagons are pretty rare to find......but usually in great condition when found because alot of elderly people usually own them :thumbsup:


----------

